

iPhone OS 3.0 is coming, preview on March 17th - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/12/iphone-os-3-0-is-coming-march-17th/

======
dkokelley
I am going to officially start the rumors for the 3.0 release: Copy-Paste,
Push Gmail, Background IM apps, and wireless iTunes sync.

This is really just my personal wishlist, but if the rumors spread, enough
people will be expecting these features that Apple will have to build them in
(since they're already so receptive to external input). It's a self fulfilling
prophecy!

~~~
Raphomet
I'm holding out for any hints at what will go into iPhone 2009. If the 3G and
2.0 were any indication, there might be some new, hardware-bound features
exclusive to the next iPhone refresh.

They've done 3G and they've done GPS. What could be next?
Processor/video/memory upgrade to support better backgrounding? Camera on the
front for video chat? Personally, I'm wishing that Apple will make the phone
slightly bigger, with a new, higher opt-in resolution format for developers,
but there are enough problems with that to make it a risky move.

~~~
jwilliams
Somehow I doubt a significant hardware revision is on the cards.

They have a good penetration with the 1st and 2nd generations. Bringing out a
new model now would schism the app community (you need X to work with the 3rd
gen iPhone).... This would be a pain, and I'm not sure there is a compelling
reason/feature right at this moment.

If anything, they might bump up the storage (to 32Gb+?) - although this might
eat into their iPod market... And/or They could also introduce a cut-down
cheaper version to get into other markets.

~~~
jmtulloss
They earn monthly revenues off of their iPhones, I wonder if they would really
mind if every iPod user switched to the iPhone.

~~~
jwilliams
Hmmm. Yeah - good point - also the appstore stream to tap into.

------
scblock
I think it would be prudent to retitle this as "Apple expected to announce and
demonstrate iPhone OS 3.0 March 17" or similar.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
_Title Updated_ I just used whatever title the bookmarklet grabbed from
Engadget at the time.

~~~
scblock
I noticed that, and the blame appears to rest with them. Appreciate the update
all the same.

------
callmeed
A day before the YC S09 deadline! ... I predict some 11th hour application
updates.

~~~
unalone
Are there many people who apply with iPhone apps nowadays? I'm curious.

------
sachinag
More interesting: predict the steals from Palm Pre's WebOS.

~~~
mike9r
I imagine that iPhone OS v3.0 has been in the works for awhile, far before the
WebOS was unveiled. I bet there are similarities (especially if they revamped
the Springboard app) but other things were just being developed while Palm was
doing their thing.

I can't see folks at Apple seeing the Pre demo and scrambling to rip-off a
bunch of stuff in the remaining months of development.

------
pstinnett
Pretty excited about this considering how big the change was from 1.x to 2.x.

Does anyone else remember if the iPhone 3G was announced when the 2.0 software
was announced? I'm still using a first gen iPhone and I'd like to upgrade, but
I figure I'd skip the 3G and just pick up whatever is coming next. I've seen
some news saying that Apple has been buying up Flash memory from manufacturers
and that goes in line with what happened previously. Wondering if I should
hope for a new iPhone model on the 17th in addition to the software.

~~~
Raphomet
This is just a preview, not the release. I expect the software release to be
simultaneous with the hardware release, which Tim Cook has been hinting will
be in June.

As with the iPhone 3G and iPhone OS 2.0, they're likely to release exclusively
on the new device first before making the update available to older
generations. There will probably also be some hardware-based features
exclusive to iPhone 2009 to incentivize paying for a refresh.

------
zafarali
Ok... 3.0 is probably not going to bring anything awesome to the table but it
will satisfy those long lost things that were omitted from the iPhone.
->MMS(why not, its all in the software) ->Background Apps(why not, its all in
the software- however you may need an update to the phone to run it really
really smoothly. There will probably be a limit to the number of background
apps you can run) ->Copy/Paste(why not, its all in the software, its not like
they have to build a special button for it.) ->Video(I'm not sure if this
requires a hardware upgrade) These would be the most obvious additions to the
iPhone. and they will advertise it like: And now. You can copy. And paste.
_or_ Capture your life, with video.

~~~
dingobingo
agreed.

------
tocomment
I'd love to see a better camera. I lately always forgo bringing an actual
camera on vacations since I have a camera on my phone, but I'm inevitability
disappointed when I get home and review my pics on the computer.

~~~
mrtron
It is just an OS update - but a 3rd party app I have does a better job at
reducing blur.

But don't expect too much more from the camera, the hardware is pretty weak.

~~~
aditya
Is "Night Camera" the 3rd party app you're referring to? It is definitely much
better, although the UI needs polishing...

------
martythemaniak
They say updated SDK - so maybe we'll finally see 3rd party being treated
fairly - access to data, background processes, system event listeners etc.

Unlikely, but one can hope.

------
abl
terminate-and-stay resident (TSR) capability for third-party apps built into
the sdk would be a nice addition. how do you guys work around this now?

~~~
thorax
Pretty much:

* A remote site that monitors info and sends you SMS or email

* You jailbreak your iphone and use Backgrounder

------
Frocer
As long as they fix the drop calls and bad receptions I will be extremely
happy

------
absolut_todd
All i wish for is working volume controls on my Apple in-ear headphones.

------
bprater
Man, at least tease us a little about what's coming!

~~~
weaksauce
Well it is not a point release so expect something as big or close to the
changes from 1.x to 2.x. In that case it was the ability to run third party
apps. This one should fix some of the deficiencies in the OS like push
notifications, copy and paste, etc....

In any event I am looking forward to the changes.

~~~
fortybillion
I would like to see a refresh of the notification system, and status messages
on the lock screen, which I believe was hinted at a while back in a patent
filing.

Would be nice just to hit the home button while the device is in standby and
see a list of recent emails, SMSs, etc.

~~~
Skeuomorph
On the contrary, please don't show a list of my info to someone when my phone
is locked.

~~~
dkokelley
I think they mean locked as in, screen powered off, slide the block to unlock
- not "enter your password" locked.

